# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pics from this past weekend at Mudstock at River Run Atv park in Jacksonville. Estimated 6k people thru the gates.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more, my lovely wife And my 900 sporting the prototype set of the new Motorsport Alloy 16in M20's on the new EFX 30in tires. My buddy Tony is the Texas sales manager from Colorado and flew these tires in so we could do a photo shoot, I made their magazine again:brew2: Check the link

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/blog/mudstock-2012-msa-efx/

.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

It's flounder season!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

All I have right now , Is UGGGHH, Hmmm, WOW and Emmersome, Emmersome.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice "tires" Hotrod.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Catfishn cooking it up in the hill country and my lil morph


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*San Gabriel river pics*

The San Gabriel river runs right through our ranch and the girls love to swim in it. The lab ran up to us from property up stream and the girls had a blast playing with her.

Me with our new doggie friend.
The girls with our new doggie friend.
The girls swimming in the cold water.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gasspergoo said:


> Nice "tires" Hotrod.


Did you mean "Headlights"???? Lmao


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I did this one for a Friend's son

Deer Antler razor
Custom Resin brush w/aluminum shavings
Resin Center on the stand


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol. I always look forward to hot rods Friday pics. He hardly disappoints.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My pink lady at party









Die Hard


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

My surf rod and reel. I'm nervous taking my $400 combo to the surf.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1. All ready for the paddleboard race on Lake Grapevine
2. First place in the women's division!
3. Cool boat car out on the lake


----------



## possumhot (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the rack on that one.......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few from last Saturday at the track in Baytown and a dead paper bad guy from the range


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ranch I stayed at last weekend in franklin

bbq martini

sign i made

fast tohatsu


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

When did they start putting airbags on rzrs?

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Deer camp with friends.....great view to start the morning


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

My daughters first gun. Pink 22


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Haven't been on in a while...
A few pictures of the reason why: 
Ileana Renee, my wife and I's first.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Emma
My Birthday last friday
girls at a birthday party
Paige had crazy hair day today!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

pouting- showed her what she looks like
florida x3
good exercise
thought it was funny- hope its not offensive


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Halloween practice for the 'little monkey'.... Had to wait 81 years for my 'namesake'...but James IV is worth the wait..:rotfl:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

he's ready for his first HD lol


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Living the good life!*

Roommate picture hahaha










Big Amberjack










Pic with the cheerleaders!










Pic of Marks sled


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY.
A few from the weekend. Cant wait for this weekend to start. Play a game tonight, then celebrate B-day with family comming in town!!
1-2 = Mitcheladddaa
3 = Wife and son at zoo
4 = My b-day present for the next 30 years
5 = Grilled shrimpies
6 = Tiger at the z00
7 = Dinenr
8 = my new screensaver
:dance::goldfish:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

...on second thought I'll abstain for a bit.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

This was a very safe electrical contractor I just happened to see working on some lights!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, Hotrod,, you still chasing around Stacey is see!!! LOL 

And protos,, you must of been down the list too, Daniel had them at his shop 8 months ago and before Mudnats! they are bad though for sure! My Tyrex should be ready to rock next week.. see ya at DSO soon homey!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Couple nice bass we have been catching


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

going to go eat.........i know dave is on the way.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F Austin SP*

This Zebra Longwing Butterfly was fluttering around the Nature Center at Stephen F. Austin State Park last week. They aren't rare in these parts but you're more likely to see them further South and East. Your obligitory Wolf Spider. You just never know what surprise beauty you may find...in the great outdoors. Get out!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*What a way to start off the year*

Here are a few pics of our 1st deer hunt of the year and what a way to start off!!!!! This is on my brothers lease near Pearsall!

Our daughters deer scored 155
Mine scored 138

Enjoy
Kelly


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally get to use my fireplace I remodeled with this cooler weather.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

*3 Stages of My First Dove Hunt*

Got to go Dove Hunting for my very first time this year and this is how it went:

1st Picture ~ Waiting for the Doves to show up!
2nd Picture ~ Frustrated because I was shooting and missing!
3rd Picture ~ Got a couple of doves in my pocket and I'm ready for more!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Few more, my lovely wife


Uhm, more pictures of the wife, less pictures of muddy stuff. 

TH


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lacassine Bayou*

Few from this past weekend at the camp and our trip to the Lorraine bridge and one of a family friend's 7lb+ flounder from Big Lake...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Few pics from last week in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Uhm, more pictures of the *wife*, less pictures of *muddy stuff*.
> 
> TH


or combine the 2. :brew2:


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bull Redfish*

This picture was taken today in the wee hours of the morning. 42.5in, and a couple others that will live to see another day.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Early lunch for carry your books..lol Great to see the pics of the changing of the seasons.. 

Redfeech

Trout Turbans

Golden Croaker - Sweet Pappas

Roasted Veggies Turkey Loaf w

Burp.......

My daughter does not get this excited for flounder anymore... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Like Father*

Like Son


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

MarshJr. said:


> ranch I stayed at last weekend in franklin
> 
> bbq martini
> 
> ...


Are they doing any hiring (Drivers) at Altom?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

waterspout said:


> LOL,, Hotrod,, you still chasing around Stacey is see!!! LOL
> 
> And protos,, you must of been down the list too, Daniel had them at his shop 8 months ago and before Mudnats! they are bad though for sure! My Tyrex should be ready to rock next week.. see ya at DSO soon homey!


Chasing Stacey why? Were very good friends, actually she calls me her second husband. Daniel didnt have those wheels. Those are the only M20's in the Nation right now, and they just came out with that prototype set a month ago.:brew2:


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

1&2 - Big Saddle Blanket
3 - Inshore Ling
4 - Red from Last Week
5 - Brother's King
6- Niece "driving"
7 - Blackened Fish Tacos
8 - Crab Nachos


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from Mon,

Dove shoot

Jo Jo 3rd birthday

New Sarge Custom Rod


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby Boy Patterson
Born today 6 lbs 6 oz 19"


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hanging out with my boys in Sargent*

Just hanging out with boys in Sargent and them catching a small stuff in the creek. They have a blast down there. Headed back down tonight.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - couple of nice reds, both 27"
2 - Friday morning fun
3 - i love my red wagon!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I first moved back to Colorado, I decided I wanted to test my old, out of shape self with one heck-ish test of endurance....Its called the Manitou Incline..... This is a workout like I have NEVER experienced. The altitide is about 6300ft at the base and is a 2000ft incline in 3/4 mile....It aint NO JOKE!!

I tried it in my second week here and couldnt get to the summit.... I went back 2 weeks later DETERMINED and made it to the summit with my sister. Making it to the summit is only half the race...Then you have to go back down! WOW!!

But the views are amazing!!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

*New York Trip*

My wife and I, along with a few friends of ours traveled to New York City for the 1st time to attend the Texans vs. Jets game and do all the tourist things. Here are a few pictures from our trip.

1. Ground Zero Memorial
2. Fire Station garage door honoring fallen heros
3. View of Central Park from "Top of the Rock"
4. Tailgating outside Metlife Stadium
5. Freedom Tower - Will be tallest the building in USA at 1776'
6. New York Stock Exchange
7. View from our seats row 1 in endzone


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK...A couple more....

My sister and bro in law are having a haunted house at their home on Halloween and asked me to take part. We did a test run last sunday and this is me in costume....I am greeting them at the door....

Anyone remember Captain Spaulding????

I am using the line "Whats the matter kid, dont ya like clowns" as they come in!! LOL!! *I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!*


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> OK...A couple more....
> 
> My sister and bro in law are having a haunted house at their home on Halloween and asked me to take part. We did a test run last sunday and this is me in costume....I am greeting them at the door....
> 
> ...


Nice... My dad is huge Spaulding Fan. This is him


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Had a friend bring me a cool gift


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

wife surprised me with an early Christmas present










fishing with the boys, all bulls cpr



















flounders were not so lucky


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Blue Angles did their low show today.
Gotta love it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> Baby Boy Patterson
> Born today 6 lbs 6 oz 19"
> View attachment 542847


can someone get my back.........must spread.

Congrats, B!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> can someone get my back.........must spread.
> 
> Congrats, B!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Pics from this past weekend at Mudstock at River Run Atv park in Jacksonville. Estimated 6k people thru the gates.


HotRod, where do you wash those scooters before you kids go to the house? That is a lot of dirt spread around. :spineyes:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hawaii*

The first one is Anini Beach on Kauai, the second is Lydgate Beach Park at sunrise. The second one makes a good desktop background. I took these on the Boy Scout trip this summer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

twoZJs said:


> HotRod, where do you wash those scooters before you kids go to the house? That is a lot of dirt spread around. :spineyes:


At the house every time! I bring home a lot of mud and dirt! Lol


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

At a Halloween gathering. I went as a Free Sonic Slushie Bandwagon Team Fan!









Sent from my iPhone 6 using TapaTalk 2014.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Making a mess starting a pot of chili with this cool weather.


----------

